# Everglades National Park Report



## makin moves

Thank you!


----------



## Loogie

How did you deal with the noseeums? Any tricks?

Great pics thanks for posting btw!


----------



## AZ_squid

Awesome report! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Caddis

Great write up! I haven't been there in about 25 years. I need to go again!


----------



## hawkeye

Great pictures #4, is my favorite. What camera equipment do you use?


----------



## georgiadrifter

As usual....another awesome report Capn John! Photography game is strong as well.

I also wondered about the bugs, and your photography gear.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## LtShinysides

Great read. Looks like a blast. Thank you sir.


----------



## Capt. Moose

Love the **** and spoons pic!


----------



## Scrob

so cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## makin moves

Haven't seen a report in awhile. Hope all is well John.


----------



## DBStoots

Love the sunrise picture!


----------



## spottedtail

makin moves said:


> Haven't seen a report in awhile. Hope all is well John.


i retired. can't see the point of posting fishing reports any more


----------



## Bill Payne

spottedtail said:


> i retired. can't see the point of posting fishing reports any more


Congrats on retiring sir. I have to say though, I will really miss your reports.


----------



## Caddis

So you're fishing all the time instead of on your computer? I hope so!


----------



## el9surf

Thank you John for all the reports you posted. Always felt like I was on an adventure reading your reports, even if the fishing was in our backyard. Hope if anything you can keep the photos coming. You always have such a unique lense.


----------

